# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Hulp bij thesis over relatie emotie en diabetes

## pvnoppen

Beste collega's

Ik voer een onderzoek naar de relatie diabetes en emotie in het kader van mijn eindwerk. Om een grondig onderzoek te kunnen doen ben ik op zoek naar diabetici (Type I of II) ouder dan 18 jaar.

Indien u tot deze categorie behoort zou het mij bijzonder plezier doen dat u deelneemt aan dit onderzoek. 

Het onderzoek is volledig anoniem. Ik wil daarom benadrukken elke vraag zo eerlijk mogelijk in te vullen en zeker ook iedere vraag in te vullen. Het invullen van de vragenlijst (http://survey.remeps.be/pvn/) neemt ongeveer 20 minuten in beslag.

Het zou een mooi nieuwjaarsgeschenk zijn mochten jullie deelnemen.
Het resultaat van de studie zal ik uiteraard posten op dit forum.

Met dank 
Pia

----------

